# 1993 cabby boils over



## Sprintrider (Aug 30, 2009)

My 1993 cabriolet just had the head gasket replaced by a professional/friend. He isn't a vw mech to set the idle/digifant. 
While trying to set idle, it oscillates up and down in rpms, then it begins to boil over. 
Changed the fan switch and the fan will not start now, is there a history of bad quality switches on the market? Also replaced the thermostat.
Considering the age it could be a clogged radiator.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: 1993 cabby boils over (Sprintrider)*

The surging idle sounds like the idle stabilizer or a vacuum leak. My 86 Jetta drove me crazy for 2 weeks trying to trace the overheating.. I even replaced the head gasket, which was fine.. Turned out the coolant reservoir had stress cracks from age so the system wouldn't pressurize and boil over. Also seen water pumps sheer the impeller off.. Lots of things to check. Like geology, it takes pressure and time..


----------

